# Ice Cream's blog



## Ice Cream (Mar 17, 2007)

My name is Ice Cream. I am a New Zealand white buck. I am a year old.

The picture is my owner holding mewhen I was about five months old.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 17, 2007)

Ice Cream, I love your name!! You look like a handsome hunk. I can't wait to see pictures of you full grown.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow Ice Cream you are so handsome!!!

We need some more pictures of you please!


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 17, 2007)

This is how I look now. (I don't really look much different, do I?) My avatar is also a picture of me.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 17, 2007)

This chair smells funny.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

:bunnyheartYou're even more handsome now!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

Another NZ! :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

Ice Cream, you are one handsome buck! Hubba Hubba


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 18, 2007)

Another picture of me:


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so bored I let my owner's little brother dress me up like a girl.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

hahahahahahaha oh poor darling, what did he do to you.... I must say however your looking very attractive in that frock


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 25, 2007)

I want a balloon. Can I have this one?


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 25, 2007)

First one way,


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 25, 2007)

then the other.


----------



## ace (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks like your pooping on the Couch ! NAUGHTY NAUGHT Ice Cream.


----------



## ace (Mar 30, 2007)

POOR Ice Cream, but you look sooooo adorible!!!


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Icecream-you are so handsome.I just love your pics!
:inlove: Tiarra


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

I love this one::laugh:







You are such a trooper, Ice Cream


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Ice-cream is such a handsome fellow!:bunnyheart No wonder thedoes are going crazy over him


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is yet another picture of me.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2007)

:inlove:

Ice cream, you are one handsome fella.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

I LOVE playing chess. It is one of my favorite games.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd better work on my homework now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm all done. Let's play another game.


----------



## IM4Swine (Apr 17, 2007)

But I'm not done with my homework yet.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

You can finish it later. Let's play slapjacks.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

I won again.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

You can work on your homework now while I read this castle book.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2007)

I love castles! Can we go visit a castle sometime?


----------



## IM4Swine (Apr 17, 2007)

I would love to visit a castle, too, but we probably won't be able to anytime soon.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 18, 2007)

Aw. Too bad. I really wanted to gosee a castle.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you want me to help you clean the kitchen?


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I'll go play computer now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2007)

I need to post some more pictures on my blog and see if I have any PMs.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2007)

It's getting late. I'll get off the computer now and read a book.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2007)

Now I am going to get comfortable, watch TV, and eat a nice, big bowl of _ice cream._


----------

